
Twitter ordered to reveal details of racist users - rubikscube
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22887988
======
bifrost
So lets say if the government was Syria and they requested the tweets of
Jewish users from their country be removed and that their user information was
turned over; Pretty sure there'd be more outcry. While I don't think France is
going to put these people to death, I'm certain its not to give them a free
speech award.

This is why we have the 1st amendment in the US, its too bad we can't have it
on the internet too.

------
e3pi
Ask the NSA, they know.

